# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Rate your generalized anxiety right now?

## Total Eclipse

It's 12:50am and it's at a 7-8 and I'm feeling nauseated and jittery.

----------


## Lou

6  :so mad:

----------


## CeltAngel

7

Jaw is clenched tight for no real reason.

----------


## Kimbra

4

----------


## CeCe

3-4 doing breathing exercises.

----------


## cerulean

6 or so. Racing thoughts.

----------


## Lucid

2 maybe 3.Which is good!

----------


## Probsema

8 tonight.

----------


## Flavor

9!!!!!!

----------


## Ironman

3

----------


## CeltAngel

2. Not entirely gone, but barely there.  ::):

----------


## Cage

8 or so and hoping posting will help.

----------


## CeltAngel

0 - In this moment, I am one with time and space.  ::):

----------


## curfreak

4

----------


## CeltAngel

Is this a 7.... yeah, I'm pretty sure it's a 7. Maybe an 8....  :hit wall:

----------


## fetisha

7

----------


## CeCe

5

----------


## CeltAngel

8. I assure you, this really, really sucks.  ::(:

----------


## fetisha

9

----------


## Probsema

4

----------


## Lucid

2.Crossing my fingers.

----------


## CeCe

4-5

----------


## Otherside

7

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucid

8

----------


## Ironman

It went up to a 5 when I found out I would need to continue leading my men's group two weeks a month.  
Another guy and myself would rotate and do a lesson with an audiobook and discussion.  We were filling in for the main guy who had to take care of his aunt this year (multiple issues and Corona in the middle of it.) This second guy is now leaving and the main guy is returning.  

These lessons I am about to do are different.

----------


## Flavor

6

----------


## Total Eclipse

> 6



It's good to see you back  :Hug:  sorry your anxiety is high :c

----------


## Flavor

4 drinking water and trying to relax.

----------


## Flavor

7

----------

